# indoor range



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

Just a thought stuck in my head. What would it entail to open a public indoor range for lets say #1 handguns only or maybe rimfire / handgun , or would it all be classified as the same.An indoor range with a totally differant type shooting. Have reseting steel in one lane , another where you could bust up bottles and cans , and so on. #2 a airgun only range , sales , rental , nice steel course, a gallery type arcade shooting range and maybe full auto renatls etc. Do you think there would be a following to support it? Could you maybe make it a club type setting to save on insurance? I don't know, just seems like it might work. I know I really get tired of shooting paper all the time, and with today's laws, you can't just step out into a field and blast away anymore.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

probably couldnt do steel targets on an indoor range due to the bullets producing lead dust on impact as opposed to being obsorbed into rubber and sand..would be fun though. why did "The gun connection" shop and indoor range close?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

We looked into it 2 or 3 years ago and had a financial backer but there was one big thing that shot it down. Insurance was stupid rediculous, also the process with the EPA or DEP was nothing but a hassle. It takes a HUGE amount of up front money to get the correct setup with barriers and the right amount of exhaust and fresh air.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Seems like it would be a great way to spend a rainy weekend, or take the kids to pop some can withan air rifle. Id be interested if it ever came to fruition. :thumbup:


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

One thing that I trully miss about living in Charleston, SC. We had 3 indoor ranges near by. All three were the major gun shops of the area. I have always wondered why the gun shops around here didn't operate an indoor range. 

The local LE used the indoor ranges for training. CCW classes where held there. Everyone could rent a multitude of guns to try them out before buying. One shop was a class three dealer and you could rent full auto and use it on their range. Trying to start one from scratch I am sure is a nightmare. But why can't anyone convince the local shops to start one. Beyond my understanding.


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*insurance*

Insurance always seems to be the Red Flag, that's what I was wondering about a CLUB MEMBER senerio, would it help on the insurance part, but then it would cut down on revenue from public. I remember in the 80's when all the dangerous fun had you sign a waiver of sorts, I realize a lawer can rip thru a waiver but there must be a way around the insurance deal. Seems like the exaust fan should be doable


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

There used to be one on "W" street in Pensacola. I spent many days in there. They went out of business within a few years. It was a great place.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Wasn't there a thread not to long about that pawnshop is looking into bulilding one right now ???


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

I'd use it.

I shot free pistol in a new range in Oklahoma many years ago. It had a pressurized viewing area to the rear of the firing line with a holed "plexiglass" picture window. The setup provided even flow of air straight downrange to the hood system.

I've shot air pistol and air rifle on a range in Texas that doubled as a bow range. No need for big ventilators in that setting.

I prefer outside for big bore stuff, though.

Joraca


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

The Gun Connection on W Street had one as did The Pistol Parlor in Midway. There also used to be one on Town Street near Town and Country Plaza. (near Pace an Fairfield) There must be some reason they all closed. Probably as was stated earlier - insurance.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Splittine said:


> We looked into it 2 or 3 years ago and had a financial backer but there was one big thing that shot it down. Insurance was stupid rediculous, also the process with the EPA or DEP was nothing but a hassle. It takes a HUGE amount of up front money to get the correct setup with barriers and the right amount of exhaust and fresh air.


*Tried the same thing and the vent system was around $200k and insurance was retarded too. It really sucks because as stated below, it is a great way to spend a rainy day or any night. The one on W street was a blast . I went every day on my lunch break. *


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

dad still has his colt 22 he shot before buying at the gun connection...probably hasnt been cleaned since..lol


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*Air gun only*

Well how about airgun only, would it still need all the insurance and air vent, and would there be a following to support it? keep in mind it could be more than paper and still do the steel scaled down targets , cans, bottles and a lot more.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

TraderDan said:


> Well how about airgun only, would it still need all the insurance and air vent, and would there be a following to support it? keep in mind it could be more than paper and still do the steel scaled down targets , cans, bottles and a lot more.


*How many people do you think can't shoot whatever they want in their back yard? Just saying, why drive or pay to do something you can do about anywhere?*


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

I have to agree with turtle on that...I thought the point of airguns were to shoot in and around neighborhoods... and since they use Pb pellets...I'm assuming the vent ordeal is still in place


----------



## Connor_Sarah (Jun 1, 2011)

jmunoz said:


> Wasn't there a thread not to long about that pawnshop is looking into bulilding one right now ???


I keep in touch with the guys at Pensacola Specialty Pawn, on Pace just south of Fairfield. They have had one in the works for a few years. Kept hitting some hitches, but have the ball rolling. It will be built on their back lot. Don't know how much longer but they said it is getting closer to reality now.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Connor_Sarah said:


> I keep in touch with the guys at Pensacola Specialty Pawn, on Pace just south of Fairfield. They have had one in the works for a few years. Kept hitting some hitches, but have the ball rolling. It will be built on their back lot. Don't know how much longer but they said it is getting closer to reality now.


That's what I thought just wasn't shure.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

I thought it was said on this forum that Academy Sports will have one once they move to their new location at Univ. Mall. If I remember right, they were gonna have a archery, pistol and rifle range.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Trucker said:


> I thought it was said on this forum that Academy Sports will have one once they move to their new location at Univ. Mall. If I remember right, they were gonna have a archery, pistol and rifle range.


I'd bet any amount of money they won't have a pistol or rifle range. I'd be shocked if they have an archery range.


----------



## Quietgenialboy (Aug 21, 2012)

There isn't enough money in guns for them to waste the time on stuff like that. Why build a shooting range when you can carry a few thousand more square feet of clothing???

They make more money off of the 50 shirt than the 700 gun. Felons can own the shirt too...expanded consumer base, less restrictive sales, no frequent government visits on the shirts.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Deam on, then you wake up :whistling:


----------

